# Karlie Kloss - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (53x)



## Mandalorianer (8 Nov. 2012)

​


----------



## Padderson (8 Nov. 2012)

eine sexy Squaw


----------



## Toolman (8 Nov. 2012)

:thx: für Karlie :thumbup:


----------



## koftus89 (9 Nov. 2012)

eine super tolle frau. vielen dank.


----------



## Q (9 Nov. 2012)

stelle gerne den Marterpfahl zur Verfügung  :thx:


----------



## Matze8426 (10 Nov. 2012)

Bisschen dünn, aber sonst hübsch anzuschauen


----------



## sahne (10 Nov. 2012)

ich steh AUF FESSEL SPIELE Danke für die pics


----------



## tstephan18 (15 Nov. 2012)

Danke für die super Bilder von der Fashion Show! Mehr davon!:thx:


----------



## d0p3 (19 Nov. 2012)

super girl danke


----------



## Mephisto (22 Nov. 2012)

Vielen Dank für Karlie 
:thx:


----------



## Taleras (25 Nov. 2012)

tolle sammlung
thx fürs uploaden,

mfg,


----------



## becks (26 Nov. 2012)

Tolle Frau, tolle Bilder! Danke!


----------



## Max (4 Dez. 2012)

Thanks for Karlie.


----------



## Swally (4 Dez. 2012)

Heiß! Danke sehr!


----------



## Maus68 (9 Dez. 2012)

:thx: für die heißen pics.


----------



## karsten0264 (10 Dez. 2012)

Sehr schön - danke.


----------



## krasavec25 (10 Dez. 2012)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## sly777 (11 Dez. 2012)

ich habe nur auf die mode geschaut!


----------

